# Working on a box



## Texasstate (Feb 24, 2018)

Trying to copy Mike.... not really but trying a floating lid.

Started with 3rd pic ended up not working after advice of the wise one. Changed the design up a bit and this is what it currently looks like.

A little alcohol to see what it will look like.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2018)

Beautiful piece of wood- It looks like an old map... If you go to class room - Build da box- you can see how I do lid in coved box. Lids give you the opportunity to showcase a beautiful small piece of wood.. keep the pics coming...


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Here it is....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Here it is....
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/



You know we might have to let you stay around here- you are pretty handy......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> You know we might have to let you stay around here- you are pretty handy......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 4, 2018)

Added a base and lined with felt

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 4, 2018)

Shellac finish


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice! Great way to show off that pretty piece of spalt!


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks to the old @Mike1950 for that maple Burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bick (Jan 21, 2019)

Great box. One of my future projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

